# argggghhhhhhh!!!!!



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

how frustrating. i contacted a shelter about a chi puppy they are trying to find a home for and i kow i know i should ahve rememered from when i was looking a few months ago cause i was told the same thing. because i ahve a child under 10 they can't adopt out such a small fragile puppy. i said would it help to let you know that i have a 7 month old chi that is 2 pounds 10 ounces and i've had her since she was 10 weeks old.... nope not good enough for them. :roll: who better to adopt a puppy to than me (well aside form you wonderful chi people too lol but you know what i mean...) i want to rescue, i've got that rescue bug again and chiwi needs a sibling..... *sigh*


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

It would behoove the shelter to take the time to visit your home and see your child and Chiwi interacting. Fortunately, Zeus is 10 pounds and my daughter learned the rules with Zeus from day 1 (most importantly no running in the house and no picking up Zeus). I can understand where the shelter is coming from, but there should be room for exceptions. You're a responsible Chi owner and want to welcome a rescue into your home.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

NoahFL said:


> It would behoove the shelter to take the time to visit your home and see your child and Chiwi interacting. Fortunately, Zeus is 10 pounds and my daughter learned the rules with Zeus from day 1 (most importantly no running in the house and no picking up Zeus). I can understand where the shelter is coming from, but there should be room for exceptions. You're a responsible Chi owner and want to welcome a rescue into your home.


i understand that some kids and small dogs don't mix at all, but if they could just see kylie with chiwi. i even told the lady that my daughter knew the rules weeks before chiwi came to her forever home. and when she arrived she was 1.6 pounds after a meal lol. and for thm to say no household with children under 10 is re=idiculous since there are some pretty rowdy 10 and up year olds out there...... and this lil guy is sooooo cute! he'd be perfect for chiwi's lil brother.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

That is really a shame. it means a puppy is missing out on getting a good home


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

That just stinks...

They should have someone go over and see your home/child/chiwi interaction. Like you said who else could care for him better than one of us, by that I mean chi-obsessed lovers..? That's just silly...you know what and how to take care of these little guys, and you have a tiny one yourself.... :evil: 

That just pi$$$$es me off....

So they'd rather him be adopted by someone with no kids, but probably has no experience with these fragile, senstive littlr furbabies...yea...that makes sooo much sense...

:?


----------



## IdahoJen (Jul 16, 2005)

I agree about chis and children...Seems like a case by case basis would be fairer to the animals.

Having said that, I adopted a rescue named Sasha that I found at a shelter that had no problem handing her over to anyone who would pay the 85.00 and NOW I understand the hesitation (with rescues especially). Sasha was a stray, so there was no history for us to go on. I have fabulous children, but at six years old, Sasha convinced me that she had been abused and traumatized, probably by children. We worked with her, gently, patiently, quietly. Eventually I had to accept that it wasn't fair to her to ask her to be afraid all the time,  and we re-homed her ourselves after four months with a wonderful older lady who lived with her older disabled brother. I have thought about Sasha every day for the last year, and knew that with my kids I would need to find a puppy that I could socialize and care for myself from early on. 

Now we have added Ruby who is almost eleven weeks old and 1lb 10oz as of this afternoon. She is everything we hoped for. Friendly, outgoing, happy.  

Jen


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

thats just rediculous! you are such a good chi mom and i definitely agree that they should AT LEAST come out and see how your daughter acts around chiwi. i would think that if the shelter really wants to find forever homes for these dogs, they should have to make a little effort too by checking out where they would place the dogs...basically screen potential rescuers. i give a lot of credit to shelters (not high kill shelters because i hate them) and i think that non kill shelters are wonderful and there should be more of them.i have only had one experience with adopting from a shelter (high kill) and it was very traumatic. 

chico has been around kids since the day i brought him home. i used to baby sit for a friend of my moms who moved to vegas, and i actually brought her kids with me when i went to pick up chico. i explained to the breeder i baby sat these kids monday through friday 8 hours a day. i told him that they knew the rules when it came to chico and the breeder was very understanding. the kids had never been around a small dog and i have to say i was very proud of the way they were with him.


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

That really stinks, I didn't know they did that. Hmmm maybe if we all write them then they'll give him to you.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

IdahoJen said:


> I agree about chis and children...Seems like a case by case basis would be fairer to the animals.
> 
> Having said that, I adopted a rescue named Sasha that I found at a shelter that had no problem handing her over to anyone who would pay the 85.00 and NOW I understand the hesitation (with rescues especially). Sasha was a stray, so there was no history for us to go on. I have fabulous children, but at six years old, Sasha convinced me that she had been abused and traumatized, probably by children. We worked with her, gently, patiently, quietly. Eventually I had to accept that it wasn't fair to her to ask her to be afraid all the time,  and we re-homed her ourselves after four months with a wonderful older lady who lived with her older disabled brother. I have thought about Sasha every day for the last year, and knew that with my kids I would need to find a puppy that I could socialize and care for myself from early on.
> 
> ...


with this lil boy he's still young yet. i can see if they KNOW the dog doesn't do well with young children then it makes sense (like if he is frightful of them or aggressive towards them) but this is their policy no kids under 10. one shelter wouldn't even let me adopt a pom puppy either. there's another shelter that wants a $600 adoption fee for a chi puppy "to cover medical costs of having him nuetered and for the medical costs of his hypoglycemic attack and kennel cough he had when he first arrived." i was shoked! the little guy is real cute though but he ahs an overbite. now i could just go to a breeder for that price, and his nueter for me wouldn't even come close to that price.....but i'd still get him in a heartbeat but they won't let him to go a home with children under 10 either so he's out of the question for me (same shelter that wouldn't let me adopt before i got chiwi) 

i told the shelter that i can give a bunch of refrences and the number to kylie's summer camp teacher (she told me the other day that kylie was very gentle and a very big animal lover already and she is just 5, i was so proud lol.)


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

That is ridiculous - Pet finder was an issue for me too cause I did not have a fenced in yard.....I said do you realize I am not trying to adopt a GS but a tiny chi. 

Some of the rules need to be revised :evil: and they need to see the situation per person not as a whole


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

That is too inflexible. My chis' breeder once wouldn't sell a puppy to a person who said they wanted it for their 9 year old daughter and she would be the one caring for it. But she wouldn't sell it to them only because they gave her no indication that they would be taking any responsibility themselves for the puppy's welfare. However the breeder certainly didn't have a problem with any of her chis going to an appropriately caring family with children. Because she knew I have 2 grandchildren she did make me aware of the fact that children should always be told to sit on the floor to hold a little chi, something she always made her own grandchildren do. All her chis were well socialised and used to being handled by her grandchildren too. But she would only allow them to handle older puppies and then under close supervision.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I totally agree, Victoria. They need to revise some of the rules, and take each adoption on a case by case basis. It is totally unfair to assume that any household with children under 10 is automatically disqualified. It is unfair to the family wanting to rescue, and it is unfair to the poor pets who so desperately need a loving home.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

mychisangel said:


> That is too inflexible. My chis' breeder once wouldn't sell a puppy to a person who said they wanted it for their 9 year old daughter and she would be the one caring for it. But she wouldn't sell it to them only because they gave her no indication that they would be taking any responsibility themselves for the puppy's welfare. However the breeder certainly didn't have a problem with any of her chis going to an appropriately caring family with children. Because she knew I have 2 grandchildren she did make me aware of the fact that children should always be told to sit on the floor to hold a little chi, something she always made her own grandchildren do. All her chis were well socialised and used to being handled by her grandchildren too. But she would only allow them to handle older puppies and then under close supervision.


this was taken shortly after chiwi came home it's my daughter and my nephew. both were briefed on how to hold her before she arrived.... and they never once picked her up to put her in their lap, chiwi would climb into their laps and they would get all nervous about dropping her lol.


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

> Pet finder was an issue for me too cause I did not have a fenced in yard.


I can't believe that! My yard isn't fenced in, but Zeus never would go out unattended even if I did have a fence. Right now, he goes out on a lead (expands to 15 feet) and he's quite happy with that.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I know the shelters are trying to do right by the animals and sometimes they might just feel overwhelmed by their responsibility. Maybe they don't have the time to make premise visits. 

But having said that, they really should be willing to reconsider their rules when the situation warrants it. There are deserving pets being denied good homes because of inflexible rules.

Mandy, would you be willing to take an older dog rather than a puppy? Would they allow you to adopt a 1-year old, for example? It would be young enough to keep up with Chiwi and still be a great companion for her. Oh heck, I'm not telling you anything you don't already know. :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> I know the shelters are trying to do right by the animals and sometimes they might just feel overwhelmed by their responsibility. Maybe they don't have the time to make premise visits.
> 
> But having said that, they really should be willing to reconsider their rules when the situation warrants it. There are deserving pets being denied good homes because of inflexible rules.
> 
> Mandy, would you be willing to take an older dog rather than a puppy? Would they allow you to adopt a 1-year old, for example? It would be young enough to keep up with Chiwi and still be a great companion for her. Oh heck, I'm not telling you anything you don't already know. :lol:


the older ones i have checked out have been either dog aggressive, too small for children under 10 or too large for me to consider having it with chiwi (i'm paranoid with her even with a 10 pound dog.)


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Normally I am not a *go against the rules* type of person, and maybe I shouldn't suggest this, but I'm going to anyway. Do you have a family member or friend who could *adopt* this puppy, and then you actually *get* him? It's not fair to that sweet puppy for you not to get him just because your daughter is under 10---when your daughter clearly knows how to handle and behave around Chi's, and YOU are a responsible Mom who makes sure the Chi's are treated correctly.

**Hope I'm not going to upset anyone with my suggestion. I'm not meaning too. It's just that not every case should have to go by the same set of rules and I would never suggest this if we didn't know how fabulous a home this puppy would get.**


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

nikki&paris said:


> Normally I am not a *go against the rules* type of person, and maybe I shouldn't suggest this, but I'm going to anyway. Do you have a family member or friend who could *adopt* this puppy, and then you actually *get* him? It's not fair to that sweet puppy for you not to get him just because your daughter is under 10---when your daughter clearly knows how to handle and behave around Chi's, and YOU are a responsible Mom who makes sure the Chi's are treated correctly.
> 
> **Hope I'm not going to upset anyone with my suggestion. I'm not meaning too. It's just that not every case should have to go by the same set of rules and I would never suggest this if we didn't know how fabulous a home this puppy would get.**


thank you so much for the suggestion and the kind compliments. i will look into it but a lot of friends and family have young children or no fenced in yards and one shelter won't let you adopt if you work long hours and the one person who would be ideal to use works over the road as a truck driver. grrrr. i am trying to contact the head of that shelter to see if they could bend the rules and come out and check things out. if i show enough persistence maybe i'll win them over.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> * i am trying to contact the head of that shelter to see if they could bend the rules and come out and check things out. if i show enough persistence maybe i'll win them over.


Glad to hear that, Mandi. I was thinking along those lines earlier today when I first read this post. Be persistant enough, and maybe they will give in just to get rid of you..... :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i was asked by the head of the shelter......................


:you have a female chihuahua puppy, am i correct?"

i said "yes i do she is 7 months old and i take her to such and such animal hospital."

"and she's up to date on shots, in good health and spayed?"

"she is up to date on her shots, she's in great health, she just had her pre spay bloodwork done and we have a scheduled spay for august, her dr. is..."

(i was cut off by mr rudey pants.)

"so she's not spayed. why exactly do you want a male chihuahua?"

(i was teken abake by this!)

i said "since i have a female ilong coat i'd like a short coat male, well either a long or shortcoat it doesn't matter i'd just like a little brother for my baby"


"well miss ferrara i'm not sure of your intentions but we frown upon breeding."

i was shoked!

i said "no wait a second i am not going to breed my baby she is way to small of a female to breed plus her vet thinks that she might need surgery for her knees when she is older plus i just told you she is set for her spay next month and she hasn't even come into season yet."

"i'm sorry but i'm going to have to turn down your application."

so i said "ok then, i'm going to have to turn down your requests every month for donations. please take my anme off the mailing list and kiss my 10 bucks a month goodbye."

and i hung up.
:evil: :x


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I would have said more than that but.. you were right in saying what you didi..


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

wow...that person was way out of line in their comments to you. just reading it made me very mad. does this person not understand that maybe you wanted a male because sometimes (not all the time, but sometimes) dogs of the same sex tend to get aggressive and territorial towards each other, which is maybe why you would have preferred a male? 

what kind of shelter is this? Rescue/SPCA type? High kill? Sometimes it all depends on the type of shelter. I adopted once from a high kill shelter...they didn't screen me or ask me any questions...all they said was "this dog barks a lot" which didn't matter to me because i was getting the dog either way. but, a few friends of mine who have adopted from a rescue told me that the experience is like a see saw...they're screened and told they're getting the dog, then the place turns around and denies them...then the place calls them back and says "ok, you can have the dog." one person i know was all set to adopt and at the last minute was denied because they found out she lived in an apartment. (the dog was a small, full grown dog) she explained to them she was moving into a house in a few months, but that didn't matter to them. some of these places rules are so rediculous.


----------



## IdahoJen (Jul 16, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> i was asked by the head of the shelter......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the shelters and rescues I've run across have required spaying/neutering BEFORE the animal was given to the new parent? I thought that was the way it was everywhere...what kind of rescue is this you are trying to deal with? It just seems odd to me that a rescue would hand over an un-neutered pup.

Jen

Jen


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow it kind of sounds to me like he was already set on not accepting you before he even talked to you. I mean you have Chiwi's bloodwork in process and all, he could have at least asked you for proof of that and decided from there. Sorry you had to deal with such a meanie.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

IdahoJen said:


> luv4mygirls said:
> 
> 
> > i was asked by the head of the shelter......................
> ...


this pup is very young at the moment (i think 12 weeks) a few of the shelters around here will adopt out an intact dog but there is a contract that you get them fixed and go through their facility for the procedure. and they follow up with it, my friend had to postpone the nueter on her dog and they contacted her that same day saying if she misses the new surgery date they will seize the dog. she had a good reason to postpone, she broke her foot the day before and couldn't get him over but they weren't hearing it. they mean business with their spay and nueter contracts...

that said i should have told the guy that at 12 weeks even if i was going to breed them he was too young. the more i think of things i could have said the more i want to leave a message lol. 

this wasnt the humane society or the spca, just a small "no kill" shelter here in new jersey. but the spca or humane society won't let me adopt from them cause of kylie so they aren't any better. i'm pretty frustrated over this. i'm going to contact the chihuahua rescue but i am doubtful with them as well.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

A**hole. That's all I can say. :evil:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> A**hole. That's all I can say. :evil:


My sentiments exactly.... :evil:


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

I tried to adopt a rescue chi in Missouri last year and they wouldn't let me cause I didn't live in the city the dog was in. I thought that was a bit excessive as I even offered to pay for their gas and motel bill for them to come here and check out our place. It would only have been about a 4 hour drive for them but they acted like I was a criminal or something so I quit trying.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Tinker said:


> I tried to adopt a rescue chi in Missouri last year and they wouldn't let me cause I didn't live in the city the dog was in. I thought that was a bit excessive as I even offered to pay for their gas and motel bill for them to come here and check out our place. It would only have been about a 4 hour drive for them but they acted like I was a criminal or something so I quit trying.


They do these poor dogs such a disservice with all their rules. Maybe I'm naive but I'd like to think I could pick out a good prospective mom or dad just by talking to them for a few minutes.

I work with a (weird) woman who volunteers at a shelter. While I commend her commitment, she often tells stories about confronting and bullying visitors. I think people like that let a tiny bit of power go to their heads and they forget why they're there in the first place.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

my god what a freaking b*st*rd :evil: ,i don't believe them jeezes !!
you replied him very well !! 
man, i would be so p*ssed .....
i hope you get your shorthaired male soon .......

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> my god what a freaking b*st*rd :evil: ,i don't believe them jeezes !!
> you replied him very well !!
> man, i would be so p*ssed .....
> i hope you get your shorthaired male soon .......
> ...


i'll just come and steal cosmo  just kidding  

i thought if i was persistent then they would see my intrest and how serious i was, but no the jackas.s turned it into me wanting a boy to breed. it's ridiculous cause this little boy isn't even the "breed standard" he's got a big overbite but it's soooo cute lol. it's so upsetting to think that someone would deny me thinking i wouldn't be a great chi mama. i love animals so much. *sigh* my boy will come eventually. i'll be patient...


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

So sorry to hear you couldn't get thru' to that obstinate, pigheaded, shortsighted idiot.  He doesn't know what a really good, loving home he's depriving that little puppy of. :roll: BTW That's a lovely pic of your beautiful girls and newphew.


----------

